# So Cal



## fighterdoc (Aug 9, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knew of any FMA schools in Southern California--primarily Los Angeles and surrounding cities/counties.  Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, a great many! Is Los Angeles your first preference?


----------



## fighterdoc (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes.  Los Angeles county (San Gabriel Valley), or even San Bernardino, and orange county to be more specific.


----------



## Carol (Aug 9, 2007)

One of my teachers has plans to move out there within the next few weeks, and he will be looking for students.  I'd recommend him very highly...his training style is quite devastating.

I'll PM you with contact info.


----------



## fighterdoc (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you !!


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm going to start Kajukenbo next week with Professor Ron Pierce in the Murrietta and Temecula area.  I hear he also teaches Kali.


----------



## joeygil (Aug 27, 2007)

I've gone to a couple of places.  Here's two off the top of my head.

Magda Institute in Reseda (Cass Magda, out of the Inosanto Academy)

Inosanto Institude in Marina del Rey (Dan Inosanto)

IMB Academy in South Bay (Richard Bustillo)


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 29, 2007)

joeygil said:


> Magda Institute in Reseda (Cass Magda, out of the Inosanto Academy)


 
I'll second this one.  I've trained with Sifu Cass.  He's a very good instructor.


----------



## joeygil (Aug 30, 2007)

joeygil said:


> I've gone to a couple of places. Here's two off the top of my head.
> 
> Magda Institute in Reseda (Cass Magda, out of the Inosanto Academy)
> 
> ...


 

Duh, make that the Inosanto Academy, not "institude" (misspelled and wrong word).


----------



## strunk76 (Sep 24, 2007)

fighterdoc said:


> Just wondering if anyone knew of any FMA schools in Southern California--primarily Los Angeles and surrounding cities/counties.  Thanks!



Please see www.eskrimatology.com for quality instruction in eskrima in Buena Park, CA [the OC].


----------

